# Centrino Desktop



## strick94u (Feb 19, 2008)

Well my next build will start next week and should be interesting I just got the mother board AOPEN i975Xa-YDG :Atx
Socket 479 
Intel centrino T5250 1.5 ghz
2 gigs G.skill pc2 6400 dual channle
7900 gt 256  
320 gig sata WD 
samsung writmaster 18x dvd writer 
aluminus case
antec truepower moduler 500 watt psu 
They say that aopen board oc's well not sure how high it will go the cpu is the one that came stock in my new laptop if it hits 2.5 that will be great. but there is an issue with the cpu coolee the board comes with a small cooler but it mounts with the old 478 brackit but the centrino is shorter so I will need to modifie a cooler and I want a passive heatsink in fact I would love to build a noise free pc. if so I may not be able to oc much. The other thing is its a crossfire board so will 2 3650 ddr3 cards out run my 7900 gt?


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 19, 2008)

strick94u said:


> The other thing is its a crossfire board so will 2 3650 ddr3 cards out run my 7900 gt?



I would have to say No because a 3650 does not exist let alone 2 in CF.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

NeoCrisis said:


> I would have to say No because a 3650 does not exist let alone 2 in CF.



what are talking about? And why would you get two 3650's when one 3850 is cheaper and rapes them..


----------



## Triprift (Feb 19, 2008)

Radeon hd 3650's do exist there just not that great.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Feb 19, 2008)

oops i stand corrected newegg just got them 
that being said i wouldnt waste the money to CF those


----------



## strick94u (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok heres what Happened 
Got the mother board turns out there are 2 socket 479 one is core duo the other is core 2 dou  one fits only the original core dou chip T1900-T2700 the other fits the newer cemtrino chips I had the newer chip so I had to buy a cpu but it is fast so far. heres what I ended up with so far 
Aopen i975x a-YDG mother board 
1 gig ram secound is on its way 
320 western digital hard drive 
dvd rom drive ill go get a burner tomorow
Nvidia quadro fx1300 128 meg pci-e
T2500 2.0 ghz with fan that came with mother board nothing else fits with out mods
Antec smart power 500 watt psu 
Ultra aluminus black case 
Vista business 
I got that case last year on sale and forgot it was in garge I love this case its light it has a removable tray and a beutiful black finnesh. 
Its running very nice and I am about to load nvidia drivers and oc the cpu 
I may yank the fx1300 and put a 7900 gt in it but I wanted to try it out I got it for 50 bucks last week and that thing sells for as much as an 8800 gt new.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the Aluminus case (TPU helped me kick ass in Ultras mod contest with one)

BUT!

The Hdd rack is junk and needs to be removed. Mount the Hdds below the DVD.

Looking forward to the build.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh I built it tonight just want to fix a few things 1 oc the cpu see what it will do 2 maybe get a couple of ati cards for xfire since its an xfire board. so far I am pleased with it may post some pics tomorow I just like the way it looks wish I would have used that case on my my main pc Naaaaaaaa......


----------



## strick94u (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok thought this was a big mistake the mother board only clocked from 133-199 fsb bummer 2.38 ghz was fast as i could go but looking at the book there are 2 jumpers that set minimum to 200-320 which is cool also stuck in my 7900 gt in hope I can find 2 3850 soon and go xfire the fx1300 will be my spare for now.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 2, 2008)

2.6 ghz on air so far not sure how this crappy little cooler is handling it


----------



## strick94u (Mar 2, 2008)

well i decided to install a fan on the case and somehow killed the sob yhea me:shadedshu


----------



## strick94u (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes I killed the Motherboard so I replaced it with an AMD setup that crashes like a yugo in a
Nascar race. I am not having this luck thing you read about in the news paper.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck.

Try again with the NEW centrino QUADS coming out soon...


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2008)

Cmon strick94u you can do it man.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 11, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad luck.
> 
> Try again with the NEW centrino QUADS coming out soon...



The board I have is yohan board even though its a socket 479 it won't fit P or M chips 
only reason I got it was having my 5250 m laying around. but I am hoping the new centrinos are 479 P 


anyway shiping the aopen board back for rma and taking this screwedup asus board back to frys with the x2 4800 it came with try something else this weekend maybe just buy a quad for this pc


----------



## strick94u (Mar 26, 2008)

What a complete and utter failure !!!
Anyway ended up dumping the whole cetrino thing after destroying the mother board so i have wasted about 300 dollars and end up with a 5200 amd on an ecs mother board in a nice case. For reasons that escape me it wont run my sata drive so it has a cd rw and a pata hdd. I have been so involved with my life lately my pc's have just been sitting bummer.
try to get back on track now. Oh by the way these new ECS boards seem to be nice even run 16x pci-e at 16x perhaps they are growing up


----------

